# TF 3-08 Information... Anyone?



## Desert Fox (3 Jan 2007)

I've heard bits and peices through my chain of command, and some more here and there floating about, none of which I will post here... Does anyone have any solid (probably still preliminary) information regarding TF 3-08, and in particular info regarding Reserve Force pers. I realize I may be asking this is still a tad early, but someone out there knows somthing... right????????


To the other info seekers out there. I've found this website and as it stands now it really offers nothing. However, it might be somthing to check from time to time in the future http://www.jtfc-lfca.forces.gc.ca/lfca/jtfc/TF-3-08.asp


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2007)

PLans are still evolving; the requiremetns for Reserve augmentation are still being defined and refined.  Timelines, training requiremtns, and all that good stuff are being developed, and will be promulgated through the chain of comand when they are known - and probably be promulgated (unofficially) through Army.CA a week before that


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jan 2007)

Wait for it, officially. We're not going to start speculating.....again........every time they announce a Roto.
...


*OK. Things are starting to happen. Post only what is know to be fact. No rumour or speculation, which will be deleted without warning. Be advised, you'll probably have to prove what your saying also, so present your corroboration with your post.*


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Feb 2007)

For those who may be part of 32 CBG, you might be interested in the following...

32 CBG will be providing 2 platoons of infantry 

one taken from the following units, 48th Highlanders, Lorne Scots, Grey and Simcoe Foresters

and the other drawn from the Toronto Scottish, Queen Own Rifles, and the Royal Regiment.

QYR / GGHG will be providing a troop for convoy escort...

I do not know what else is being drawn from 32 CBG, but im sure there is more then just this, as LFCA is looking for several hundards....


----------



## brihard (20 Feb 2007)

Desert Fox said:
			
		

> For those who may be part of 32 CBG, you might be interested in the following...
> 
> 32 CBG will be providing 2 platoons of infantry
> 
> ...



The WngO I've seen specifies one formed platoon from each Bde, plus a formed section, plus individual augmentees. I believe the platoons will be KAF D&S, PRT security, and convoy escort. I don't know what the formed sections will do, though by process of elimination that may mean a full PRes rifle section in ach of the rifle coys; presumably composed of those of us who integrate with the TF no later than Sept, so as to get LAV training.

Other than that, lots of individual augmentees, and they're calling for integration as early as this April for available pers. They're gunning for maximum PRes loading on courses that will give them the same qualifications as the reg force. I suspect the number of PRes outside the wire will be significantly greater than has been seen to date- but with some reservists integrated for between six months to nearly a year before February workup even starts, there's really no difference in experience or training at that point between any PRes members and most RegF Ptes or junior Cpls.


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Feb 2007)

your right on the point of the pte... keep in mind in the regs you get your cpls typically after 4 years... in those four years you've deployled likely twice... but your right thou, the regs have seen huge turn over rates, esp with the creation of new certain unit...

Does anyone know what is planned for "stream one" once they arrive in petawawa in april?


----------



## westie47 (24 Feb 2007)

Well I'll tell you, you guys are getting more info than we are (TF 1-08). All I know is that I am to report for Stream2 02 April in Shilo (I think).  Nothing else is coming down the pike. :


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Mar 2007)

Ok so heres the deal....
I am an Infantry MCpl in LFCA. I was just told that there are NO positions for MCPL for TF 3-08 on STREAM ONE

I find this out after the army sends me into spin mode over the past week during I started to DAG because some one in NDHQ or LFCAHQ wants Res pers in Petawawa as soon as April for a deployment that is slated for Aug 08.... 

WTF is going on?  
Anyone have any useful info? 
What will stream two be doing? 

Sorry if this sounds a bit like a rant, but I am very PO'd right now... Not to mention confused and annoyed... Help... please... thanks!


----------



## westie47 (7 Mar 2007)

I hear you buddy, just got told there are no Sgt positions for TF 1-08. All this after we have been told since last Nov (DAG), there will be positions for everyone. I am DAG'd GREEN and ready. Typical army BS again. On top of that, there has been absolutely no info coming into our unit until last week. Or so we've been told. It's not enough, theya re wanting a 16 month commitment. I give that to them, at great expense to myself, beg and plead atwork....for "sorry doesn't look tehre is anything for you..."  That is a rant!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (7 Mar 2007)

Westie 47:  Look here...

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/faq_tf108.htm#Q4


> With TF 1-08, my promise is that every soldier who is selected to a CFTPO position and commits to deployment will deploy as long as they pass the training and DAG green. Let me say that again. My promise is that every soldier who is assigned into a TO&E position on CFTPO and who commits to deployment will deploy as long as they pass the training and DAG green.



Pretty clear, no?

Moreover:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/tf108_training.htm#join

These have been up for some time, and you can hardly claim a dearth of information.  Your rant is misplaced and misinformed.


----------



## westie47 (7 Mar 2007)

Teddy,  I agree with that. I was referring more to the lower end of the chain, namely  Bde/Unit. Yes we all put our names in for positions in Nov. We had to guive three choices, etc. What I mean is after all that, nothing. A bit frustrating.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2007)

Have you both tried contacting your unit's Ops WO or OPs O directly and getting the info straight from the source?

I'm sure that _if_ your names were put through they would have some sort of idea where you sit in CFTPO.

Regards


----------



## Desert Fox (8 Mar 2007)

Thats part of the problem, from what I have been told is that the CFTPO has not been created (or somthing to that effect) and that position numbers do not exisit yet. From what I can gather is that they called for volunteers, we answered, some of us putting other things on hold, and are now getting told "oh we dont need you right now, maybe later". 

The brigades are trying to make sence of everything still... My units chief clerk called me and told me over the phone as soon as she got the email from brigade which was sent to them just prior from LFCA stating that there are NO Mcpl positions for stream one. Based on this I dont think Ops would have anything different. None the less i've contacted Ops to figure out whats next.... :  ???


----------



## PhilB (8 Mar 2007)

Teddy,

In terms of the utility and accuracy of the information on the TF 1-08 website I must disagree with you to a certain degree. Going off the initial dates passed down the chain to us, and the information on the website I signed up for stream 1, and as a result of being a university student, planned on a 15-May-07 report date (exactly as per the info on the website). Subsequently we have been informed by our chain that as a result of the proposed trg schedule those reservists that are augmenting the battalion need to report in on 02-April-08, no exceptions. After going back and forth with between my chain and Battalion/CMBG/LFWA (?) it has finally come down (still not 100% confirmed) that we can report in sometime between 16-23 April 07. So despite having IBTS 1 complete, having returned recently from TF 1-06, and what the website states, I am still being forced to wrestle with my university to have exams differed. Obviously there is a disconnect in information somewhere.


----------



## RedHaze (8 Mar 2007)

for the reservists wanting to go on the next roto be weary of your job, if they say force protection or d/s or rcg you will probably have to work the gate for 3 months or more while your there, so the sound of convoys seems great, which  falls under force protection but it will probably mean doing gate duty as well.


----------



## Desert Fox (9 Mar 2007)

RedHaze said:
			
		

> for the reservists wanting to go on the next roto be weary of your job, if they say force protection or d/s or rcg you will probably have to work the gate for 3 months or more while your there, so the sound of convoys seems great, which  falls under force protection but it will probably mean doing gate duty as well.



And you are saying this based off of what?


----------



## RedHaze (9 Mar 2007)

on the fact that the job sucks and if you don't like searching 1500+ people a day then it would be a good thing to reconsider the job   just providing fair warning


----------



## Franko (10 Mar 2007)

RedHaze said:
			
		

> on the fact that the job sucks and if you don't like searching 1500+ people a day then it would be a good thing to reconsider the job   just providing fair warning



Don't like it? Ask to leave theater. There's an outgoing flight with a seat reserved for you.

I'm sure someone on a 10% list will take your spot in a heart beat.

You have a job to do.....quite yer whining, get over the shyte part and remember that it's important.

Geeesh.


----------



## Desert Fox (10 Mar 2007)

Recce, thank you...  *shakes head*

Red Haze, the thread is for info on TF03-08 not bitchin and complaining about TF whatever you were on (not ment as insult to the TF by anymeans). Some jobs have a higher glam factor then others, but guess what, I know that, most people know that, so frankly go bitch about it some where else.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Mar 2007)

Guys,

Red Haze was gone before you posted. He joined us on the 8th, posted his little drive by smear at 21:30 yesterday and signed off. Not worth getting upset about. Some people are never satisfied.


----------



## TheBigGiantHead (10 Mar 2007)

For those that don't know about it yet, the official TF 3-08 website is up:

http://www.army.gc.ca/tf-3-08/home.html


----------



## RedHaze (12 Mar 2007)

i tell ya hardcore complaining when i was just nearly stating the facts and saying to someone who thinks there doing convoys that you probably won't be when i signed up i was supose to be doing convoy's and look now, and don't talk to me complaining about my job until you've done the job


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

RedHaze said:
			
		

> ... don't talk to me complaining about my job until you've done the job



Many of the members of Army.ca HAVE "done the job" RedHaze - and some of us more than two or three times.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2007)

How Shakespearean - -

"....a poor player, that struts and frets his hour upon the stage
and then is heard no more: it is a tale
told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
signifying nothing."
_~Macbeth_


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Mar 2007)

Classiest way to sum someone up right there LMAO  8)


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

Complainers rule out happiness, mentioning it only as something lost.

_Mason Cooley_


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Mar 2007)

RedHaze said:
			
		

> i tell ya hardcore complaining when i was just nearly stating the facts and saying to someone who thinks there doing convoys that you probably won't be when i signed up i was suppose to be doing convoy's and look now, and don't talk to me complaining about my job until you've done the job



So basically, you are saying you signed up for something fun and exciting, but got moved to D+S. I see that higher found something that was suitable for you. The on-going promise is that every soldier that is deemed deployable will deploy, however not always in his/her first choice of role. 

There are many factors that may have relegated you to a life of damnation of D+S, I wont start trying to guess what they could have been. 
Put some time in, then b|tch about it.


----------



## KevinB (12 Mar 2007)

RedHaze said:
			
		

> i tell ya hardcore complaining when i was just nearly stating the facts and saying to someone who thinks there doing convoys that you probably won't be when i signed up i was supose to be doing convoy's and look now, and don't talk to me complaining about my job until you've done the job



Suck it up -- a lot of people have walked a lot longer in those shoes than you.  
You go where the CF needs you -- my guess is your not LAV qual'd and thus have been relegated to a spot where you can be better employed...
  Want a sexier job -- tryout for a cooler unit


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2007)

I-6

He can't.  He can't spell.  They wouldn't take him.


----------



## The_Pipes (5 Apr 2007)

I hope this is a valid reason to bring up a fairly old thread, although I'm fairly certain if I  create a new thread I'll be told to use the search function  ;D

Anyway I've heard things from people I know in units all over LFCA as to the status of TF 03-08. I've heard from one unit that they have cancelled stream 1 and the rest are good to go, I've heard from my own unit that they've cancelled streams 1 AND 2 and I've heard from people in other units that all streams are still good to go with people getting loaded on and getting dates and going up to Pet.

From my own unit they said that they cancelled streams 1 and 2 so that there wouldn't be a shortage of instructors for the summer training.

Does anyone have confirmation as everytime I try to get confirmation I get a different answer on a unit to unit basis and through each unit's Ops. Even from my own Ops I get a different answer every time.

Thanks


----------



## Desert Fox (6 Apr 2007)

I can tell you what i know from the infantry side of things.

Stream 1 is limited to 18 Cpl/Pte from each CBG in LFCA who will augment 3RCR as riflemen.

Initaly the start date was 1 Apr 07. It is now a May start date although the pers from 32 CBG who put in for Stream 1 (Cpl/Pte) are now on local class B, the Dep Comd of 32 CBG told me it was due to a issue that arose from Treasury Board the Stream one did not leave in Apr, so I assume that 32 CBG is picking up the tab for the new influx of  Class B.

Stream 2 is Sept as far as i know, I'm on It so i hope its Sept.  :threat:

As for it being cancelled over instructor shortages, I'd say no, not from the sake of the infantry at least, as there are no MCpl (or higher) involved.

Might be different in other trades thou... can't speak to that...


----------



## Caleix (6 Apr 2007)

I missed out on TF 1-07 because of HighSchool and I want to know if members from LFAA can get on TF 3-08? If anyone knows that there is even a remote chance, PM me please.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2007)

There is almost always a "remote chance" of getting on a TF.

You must realize that there are many factors involved in that happening though.  Your Trade.  Ability of the Tasked Units/Area to fill the Brick.  Special qualifications required.  Do you have any 'Special' qualifications.  There are always openings that will have to be filled by going outside of the tasked Area, so keep your ear to the ground, and your fingers crossed.


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Apr 2007)

I'm not a pro on the TF numbering, but arent the "07" TF's the contingency ones? 

Word from 32 CBG COMD / BSM was that at first 1-08 needed only a few people from LFCA (like 5) and as it stands has taken somthing like 200 pers from LFCA.

The possiblity is always there, as George said. 

However with LFCA having the greatest number of pers, it might be harder to get onto an "LFCA Tour" then one drawing from the other areas ie, LFAA or LFWA.


----------



## Donut (7 Apr 2007)

Desert Fox said:
			
		

> I'm not a pro on the TF numbering, but arent the "07" TF's the contingency ones?



No.  The 07 ones are commited for 2007.

The odd numbered ones are being stood up to fill a specific deployment (currently TF Afghanistan), while the even ones are "contingency" TFs, should the government of the day assign additional missions or the odd ones suddenly require additional pers and resources.



			
				Desert Fox said:
			
		

> Word from 32 CBG COMD / BSM was that at first 1-08 needed only a few people from LFCA (like 5) and as it stands has taken somthing like 200 pers from LFCA.



Some trades are more stressed then others.  It's those trades that will be sourced nationally, including from LFCA.

DF


----------



## Desert Fox (7 Apr 2007)

PMT, thanks for clearing that up... My heart was in the right place on the TF # issue.  

_Sadly my head was up my a$$  ;D_



As for national sourcing for some trades goes, I dont dispute that at all.  

However in the context of the question asked by *Caleix* (031 Res Pte with no 'specialty' trg from LFAA trying to get on 3-08). I am saying it is likely that  LFCA has a surplus of those (Res 031 Pte), thus making it harder for him an "Outsider" to get onto an LFCA sourced TF.  However, that being said, its not impossible to get on to an out of area TF, using the exponental growth of the LFCA contribution to TF 1-08 as an example for what could happen (of course I don't know what trade those 200 or so from LFAC were). But ultimatly based on the size of LFCA Res F (sheer numbers) chances are LFCA is the most able to fill its Res slots when compared to the other areas.


----------

